# Injured Dragonfly Help?



## Ezzney

So, I found my cat playing with something outside and it turns out it was a dragonfly. I saved it, and it's unable to fly, but in otherwise fine condition. The wings aren't totally torn up, though obviously they're not as they should be - I can post a picture if needed? So I've taken in the dragonfly, and I'm wondering what to do. I feel really bad for it, and according to the internet, insect wings don't tend to heal well. I'd like to keep it, tend to it, and give it the best quality of life I can - but would it be more fair to just put it out of its misery? I'm really conflicted. I'd love to care for the little guy and definitely would be able to, but would it just be unhappy? What do you guys think? Thank you!


----------



## Vanisher

Look if you see some spiderwebb outside and feed it to a spider. Very hard to help a dragongly that cannot fly i assume?


----------



## The Snark

@Ezzney Simplified, most insects have three stages in life. The Odonata order, of which dragonflies are a part, is typical. The egg, the nymph, and the adult. The majority of a dragonfly's life is in the nymphal stage which can extend for several years. A voracious predator of shallow waters, capable of even killing small fish. In the final stage of it's life the nymph undergoes metamorphosis, growing wings and becomes the flying adult. The adult phase is usually quite short. Depending upon the species, as little as a few weeks. In the adult phase the dragonfly can hunt, but the purpose of the hunting is to sustain itself as it seeks out a partner and mates. After mating they usually die.
Due to this curtailed life cycle, most mature dragonflies do not possess the sophisticated biology as found in the nymph, inclusive of the ability to repair injuries.

Long story short, while a beneficial insect, the mature dragonfly has only one purpose, to mate, and all of it's bodily functions are oriented towards that purpose. Also, without the ability to fly, the dragonfly cannot hunt, and is very unlikely to accept food from other means. So it is in it's death cycle. Since it has few if any sensory nerves, if you do not wish to feed it to another predator, you could simply put it in a freezer for 24 hours. It will go to sleep and pass on.

Interesting reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonfly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ezzney

Thank you both... I'm going to try feeding it just in case, but most likely I will either feed it to another animal or put it in the freezer. It's a shame, as it's such a beautiful creature, but if nothing can be done I guess it's for the best. Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Popsy

I also have a poorly dragonfly. Wings in tact and can flutter a little but not moving much. I'm not sure what to do. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jezzbian27

Popsy said:


> I also have a poorly dragonfly. Wings in tact and can flutter a little but not moving much. I'm not sure what to do. Any advice would be appreciated.


Did you manage to help the dragonfly? My cat has just brought one in and it's wings are fluttering and are slightly damaged. I don't know what to do with it!?


----------



## Popsy

Unfortunately not. I'm not quite sure what was wrong with it but it died. Im not sure what to suggest. It may be best to put him back outside if he's still able to fly. Good luck


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

The fact that your cat caught it at all and it has no visible injuries means it’s likely already dying naturally. It probably got too weak to fly and dropped to the ground where your cat found it.


----------



## Vanisher

Ezzney said:


> Thank you both... I'm going to try feeding it just in case, but most likely I will either feed it to another animal or put it in the freezer. It's a shame, as it's such a beautiful creature, but if nothing can be done I guess it's for the best. Thank you!


Yes, it would soon die anyways. Adult dragonflies don live for long. Some only lives for a day


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Vanisher said:


> Yes, it would soon die anyways. Adult dragonflies don live for long. Some only lives for a day


That’s not true. All dragonflies can live at least a few weeks. Most of them aren’t even sexually mature when they emerge as adults and spend several days feeding before they’re ready to breed.


----------



## Carer152

Hi, I am wondering how I can feed a dragonfly who got injured by the rain on 5/16/21. I kept him/her and made a "bed" made out of soft tissue inside a paper box. I am now keeping him outside but under a roof. But I'm afraid he is hungry and thirsty, so can anyone tell me what a dragonfly eats other than bugs? I would appreciate your response & help!


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Carer152 said:


> Hi, I am wondering how I can feed a dragonfly who got injured by the rain on 5/16/21. I kept him/her and made a "bed" made out of soft tissue inside a paper box. I am now keeping him outside but under a roof. But I'm afraid he is hungry and thirsty, so can anyone tell me what a dragonfly eats other than bugs? I would appreciate your response & help!


Dragonflies eat insects. I'm not sure why you'd try to feed them anything else. Sometime a little sugar water can help but it needs to eat insects. You're best off releasing it outside.

In future, you should start your own thread instead of adding to a very old thread like this - that tends to confuse people who come in and start answering the first post instead of your new post, not realizing the thread was brought back from the dead


----------



## Kikachu

Vanisher said:


> Yes, it would soon die anyways. Adult dragonflies don live for long. Some only lives for a day


This is actually false, but it is a common misconception. Here’s the actual info: They will live as nymphs for up to four years, molting their skin between 8 to 17 times depending on the specific species, and finally when they mature into adults, they typically only live for a few months. If bad weather conditions occur, they usually live only a few weeks. The longest living dragon flies usually live for around 6 months. I hope this helps to clear up confusion


----------

